# Graphics Card Unavailablity!



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2018)

Bitcoin mining has hard hit the GPU market.

I inquired about the Zotac 1080Ti AMP Edition and the vendor told its been out of stock since month and the only edition available is the Zotac Blower edition 1080Ti. 

No only that Ti Extreme cards from all brands (MSI,GALAX,ASUS & Gigabyte etc) are out of stock.

The vendor bought 5~6 pieces of Ti edition cards and it was sold within days.

Seriously, Bitcoin mining is affecting the GPU market (though companies are earning good in Sales figures)


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Jan 25, 2018)

Same here.Bro even online retailers don't have too much stock. I was saving money for Nvidia Gtx 1060 for my pc.  Now prices are to high now near 30k~ for 6gb model.

Dammm Miners, Completely ruining the GPU Market.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 25, 2018)

is bitcoin mining really that popular even in India?I was under the impression that it was more prevalent in western countries where clean and stable supply of power is easily available and bitcoins can be converted to actual cash via a multitude of shady and duplicitous channels.

Btw can an average home user like me get into bitcoin mining using a run of the mill pc equipped with a low end gpu like gt 210/730?How much resource does one really require to turn bitcoin mining into a profitable venture with a significant rate of return?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2018)

In a country of billion plus people you don't think even a few thousands won't be interested in something that has captured the attention of whole world?Bitcoin itself is not illegal & there are many online places where you can sell bitcoins & get payment in paypal/similar account or can swap for real world/game world items which then can be converted to cash if directly converting to cash is not an option.

1060/equivalent card is minimum for profitable mining & it also depends on which currency(e.g.mining ethereum or ripple etc). Usually 24*7 operation is required along with some software tweaking.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 25, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> is bitcoin mining really that popular even in India?I was under the impression that it was more prevalent in western countries where clean and stable supply of power is easily available and bitcoins can be converted to actual cash via a multitude of shady and duplicitous channels.
> 
> Btw can an average home user like me get into bitcoin mining using a run of the mill pc equipped with a low end gpu like gt 210/730?How much resource does one really require to turn bitcoin mining into a profitable venture with a significant rate of return?


Yes, its growing like crazy. and GPU market is affecting due to it.
Gamers in need of GPU are suffering 

Yes u can start with mining but be aware that it will cost u huge resources (electricity bills etc)


----------



## ssb1551 (Jan 25, 2018)

Moreover single GPU will not give anyone immediate returns. One has to have at least 4-5 GPUs.


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> In a country of billion plus people you don't think even a few thousands won't be interested in something that has captured the attention of whole world?Bitcoin itself is not illegal & there are many online places where you can sell bitcoins & get payment in paypal/similar account or can swap for real world/game world items which then can be converted to cash if directly converting to cash is not an option.
> 
> 1060/equivalent card is minimum for profitable mining & it also depends on which currency(e.g.mining ethereum or ripple etc). Usually 24*7 operation is required along with some software tweaking.


i am well aware of the fact that there are quite a few groups in india that have taken a keen interest in bitcoin mining,what i didn't quite anticipate was that the popularity of this dubious procedure would grow by leaps and bounds within such a short span of time,so much so that it would lead to an acute deficit(or hugely inflated prices)of certain gpus which are very popular amongst gamers(like the 1060)in the country.lets just hope that these annoying bitcoin miners and their several thousand rupees/dollars worth of mining setup go to hell-they have caused enough trouble in the gaming community already by buying up most of the popular gpus in the market.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 25, 2018)

Its not a short amount of time, its been years since RX 480 was at a normal price.


----------



## topgear (Jan 29, 2018)

A hope in the dark :
Britain to ban Bitcoin? Theresa May hints at cryptocurrency clampdown | Metro News


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 30, 2018)

i really hope this bitcoin mining craze just falls apart spectacularly-then all the gpus that had been snagged up by the miners will probably show up in the market once again at considerably less prices(although i suppose india won't be able to reap much of the benefits from something like this happening as here people tend to charge exorbitantly even for old and outdated hardware-so prices of top of the line gpus won't be affected all that much.)


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 30, 2018)

And the online retailers are promoting Mining by displaying Mining category GPU 

The price is insane *www.amazon.in/ZOTAC-GeForce®-Extre...e=UTF8&qid=1517296263&sr=8-16&keywords=1080Ti

Now it is better to buy from USA from brands like Gigabyte or EVGA, and newegg delivers to India also


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 31, 2018)

This is a good read 
Video card prices and cryptocurrency mining v.2: electric boogaloo • r/buildapc


----------



## gta5 (Jan 31, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> And the online retailers are promoting Mining by displaying Mining category GPU
> 
> The price is insane *www.amazon.in/ZOTAC-GeForce®-Extreme-GRAPHIC-ZT-P10810C-10P/dp/B06XXY43WH/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1517296263&sr=8-16&keywords=1080Ti
> 
> Now it is better to buy from USA from brands like Gigabyte or EVGA, and newegg delivers to India also



Nope , it won't solve anything ... as they are overpriced everywhere .. 1080 TI is 1200-1400$ on Newegg , the only place you can buy is directly from Nvidia or maybe EVGA online site in USA at MSRP , but last i read somewhere , some  people have been waiting for their orders since past 1 month to get delivered


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 1, 2018)

gta5 said:


> Nope , it won't solve anything ... as they are overpriced everywhere .. 1080 TI is 1200-1400$ on Newegg , the only place you can buy is directly from Nvidia or maybe EVGA online site in USA at MSRP , but last i read somewhere , some  people have been waiting for their orders since past 1 month to get delivered


Soon we will see prices touching 2Lacs on Amazon.in


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2018)

Here's the good news then -  only if other countries follow suit :

*Union Budget 2018: Bitcoin slides as India bans cryptocurrency*


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 5, 2018)

This is indeed a positive development, but i am pretty sure that those cunning miners will still find a way to circumvent these restrictions.


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> This is indeed a positive development, but i am pretty sure that those cunning miners will still find a way to circumvent these restrictions.



If you can't transact with it where will you spend it ?

If it gets banned worldwide then what will be the use of this ?


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 7, 2018)

^btw why are more and more countries steadily banning cryptocurrency?Is it because mining is illegal or is it due to the fact that bitcoin mining may prove detrimental for the economy?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2018)

It is because bitcoins are neither controlled by any central legitimate authority(like an economically credible nation's central bank) nor do bitcoins have any intrinsic value like gold or diamond.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2018)

Now if all of sudden Bitcoin & other cryptocurrencies are banned then we will see huge rise of second hand graphics cards online


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Now if all of sudden Bitcoin & other cryptocurrencies are banned then we will see huge rise of second hand graphics cards online


Not going to happen unless the ban is by US govt.


----------



## Flash (Feb 8, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Now if all of sudden Bitcoin & other cryptocurrencies are banned then we will see huge rise of second hand graphics cards online





whitestar_999 said:


> Not going to happen unless the ban is by US govt.


@ZTR already posted some screenshots of GTX 1060 (in eBay) for ~90-100$ in the whatsapp group.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2018)

Some cases are always there but I doubt people here buying 35k cards from olx on a large scale.Also if demand for mining decreases significantly then prices on shopping sites too will drop accordingly which again makes buying used cards a less attractive option.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 8, 2018)

Now this mobo specially for mining  
*www.amazon.in/B250-Motherboard-Cry...F8&qid=1518097859&sr=8-9&keywords=GTX+1080+Ti


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2018)

It has been out for some time now & people are actually running 19 cards on it(check amazon.com reviews).


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Soon we will see prices touching 2Lacs on Amazon.in


At last, dreams come true 
*www.amazon.in/ZOTAC-GeForce®-Extreme-GRAPHIC-ZT-P10810C-10P/dp/B06XXY43WH/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1518180799&sr=8-2&keywords=zotac+1080Ti
*@195,006.00*


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Feb 9, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> At last, dreams come true
> *www.amazon.in/ZOTAC-GeForce®-Extreme-GRAPHIC-ZT-P10810C-10P/dp/B06XXY43WH/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1518180799&sr=8-2&keywords=zotac+1080Ti
> *@195,006.00*


Baap re baap Itna. Is saal to bhul jao ki  Graphic Card theek rate par milega.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 10, 2018)

a good read from Nvidia
Nvidia speaks out against rising price of GPUs due to cryptocurrency mining


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 10, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> a good read from Nvidia
> Nvidia speaks out against rising price of GPUs due to cryptocurrency mining


yes it may be a "good read" but we all know, both Nvidia and AMD are taking advantage of the cryptocurrency demand of GPUs. 
Both could have released more cards to meet the increasing demand, all this talk is just PR.


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 10, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> yes it may be a "good read" but we all know, both Nvidia and AMD are taking advantage of the cryptocurrency demand of GPUs.
> Both could have released more cards to meet the increasing demand, all this talk is just PR.



Nvidia and AMD do not "make" the chips. TSMC and GlobalFoundries do. And they have a fixed throughput. Making another plant would also require more engineers and you don't get such skilled engineers out of thin air.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 11, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> yes it may be a "good read" but we all know, both Nvidia and AMD are taking advantage of the cryptocurrency demand of GPUs.
> Both could have released more cards to meet the increasing demand, all this talk is just PR.


What? Nooo
Nvidia and AMD are not taking advantage of this, its just simple demand & supply cycle of economy.
Though the Sales of AMD & Nvidia have increased a lot due to Cryptocurrency. but their main goal is to provide gaming experience to all gamers world-wide which is not happening right now. and there might be a fear that PC gaming will die eventually (ideal situation) and people will shift to console gaming.
watch this video for better clarity


----------



## topgear (Feb 14, 2018)

Iceland will use more electricity mining bitcoins than powering homes

If this trend continues down the line in future we may see exorbitant energy pricing and not to mention increased pollution.


----------



## true_lies (Mar 17, 2018)

Have been in the market for a new graphics card to replace my ancient HD 5670.
Been looking for a 1050ti but the prices have been in the range of 15K in my city with the local vendors.
One of the vendors i visited had a whole room full of mining PCs setup. Quick look and I could see 2 setups of 4 RX 480s i think from Sapphire.
I know that the crypto-currencies is not considered legal tender but what has been the stance for mining in India?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 17, 2018)

Crypto-currency mining is the craze everywhere.It doesn't matter which country as such currencies can be cashed/used on international sites not bound by a specific country's laws regarding crypto-currency.Don't expect gfx card prices to go down anytime soon unless AMD/nvidia start putting some firmware/hardware lock to prevent cards from being used in mining.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 18, 2018)

true_lies said:


> Have been in the market for a new graphics card to replace my ancient HD 5670.
> Been looking for a 1050ti but the prices have been in the range of 15K in my city with the local vendors.
> One of the vendors i visited had a whole room full of mining PCs setup. Quick look and I could see 2 setups of 4 RX 480s i think from Sapphire.
> I know that the crypto-currencies is not considered legal tender but what has been the stance for mining in India?


There are two factors which has influenced the huge price jump in GPU market.
1. High Demand and Low supply due to Cryptocurrency mining
2. VRAM low supply from Memory suppliers such as Samsung, Hynix etc and the Mobile phone companies are producing huge lots which increased RAM demand.

There could be other factors also which I overlooked.


----------

